# looking to buy maxima.. any warnings?



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

hi folks.. 
my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!

jasonb


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

my maxima has 160,000 miles on it and it runs great the only problem i have had so far is i had to change the clutch master cylinder


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

It's usually little things like the starter and rattles. Nothing too major. And the 95-99 Maximas have this vibration problem at speed. Very hard to diagnose and fix, nobody's quite sure what's causing it since a lot of owners have this and people have gotten alignments, balancing, new suspension, tires, everything and the vibration doesnt' go away.

Those are the problems if you're stock. If you're going for a lot of power, then watch the tranny. Both autos and manuals have issues.



jasonb said:


> *hi folks..
> my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!
> 
> jasonb *


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks for the replies...

hopefully i'll find a good deal if we go with the maxima. i like that engine a lot!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: looking to buy maxima.. any warnings?*



Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *It's usually little things like the starter and rattles. Nothing too major. And the 95-99 Maximas have this vibration problem at speed. Very hard to diagnose and fix, nobody's quite sure what's causing it since a lot of owners have this and people have gotten alignments, balancing, new suspension, tires, everything and the vibration doesnt' go away.
> 
> Those are the problems if you're stock. If you're going for a lot of power, then watch the tranny. Both autos and manuals have issues. *


The problem lies in crappy design. They stopped making good Maximas in 1994. The interior is cheap, and the rear beam axle is just plain dumb. Not to mention, they are fugly...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Like everyone here says, they maxima's reliablity turned to crap after the 3rd gens"94 model". I've had my maxima for almost 3yrs with a little over 38k miles. Thru that time, I've been to the dealer enough that know me by face now. 
The only thing really reliable is the engine. Everything else the car is crap.. I know this for a fact. My only 2 cars were maxima and maxima.. LoL..
If you plan on modifying your car, I'd strongly advise you to get the 5 or 6spd base model and add in an lsd.. Forget about options. All it does is add weight and cost a fortune compared to the quality.
And prepare to lose even more reliability if you plan on modding.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

o2 sensors go bad also...and other things as mentioned a bove but all in all these are great cars....


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: looking to buy maxima.. any warnings?*



Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *If you're going for a lot of power, then watch the tranny. Both autos and manuals have issues. *


Very true. Since 2000, I've replaced on every year. It's getting to be expensive, so I'm learning how to rebuild a 5-speed right now...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Maximas are great cars. 4th (95-99) and 5th (00-03) have alot more mods out there than the 3gs (89-94) but they are all going to outlast the next iceage, as long as you take care of them. Just speaking from experience, stay away from the 92-94 SE with the VE30DE engine, it is considered Nissan's "lame duck" and has problems with the VTC and crank angle sensor, but will still give several hunderd thousand miles of service. I both love and hate mine.


----------



## thor0719 (Feb 17, 2004)

*maxima*



jasonb said:


> hi folks..
> my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!
> 
> jasonb


Jason,

I own a 92' Maxima.
A few problems a ran into with this car was that I had a few fuel injectors go bad. Also, noticed the transmission was acting up, tried to service it like many other cars but found out that the filter isn't accessible unless you overhaul the transmission. Apparently on that model you can only drain the transmission fluid and refill. Had asked a transmission specialist about it and he said that there were alot of problems with hose transmissions.


----------



## gilkman (Feb 17, 2004)

jasonb said:


> hi folks..
> my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!
> 
> jasonb


fyi, I have one for sale in the classifieds section:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47767


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

get a max, warning: you will love it !


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

as much as im a fan of my 4th gen, i think the new maxima is priced way too high, and its trying too hard to be sporty. get a g35 or an acura TL, they revamped the car it looks like so the new maxima problaby isnt relevant to the 4th gen or the 5.0 generation. the TL is SWEEEEET, went to testdrive it with a friend, its faster and more spacious than the 2003 not to mention smoother in all aspects.


----------



## Kristen514 (Jun 10, 2004)

If you sign up for a membership to consumer reports they have great reviews on all different types of cars. I think they go back as far as the year 1996. You can sign up right on their website

www.consumerreports.com

Its pretty cheap and you can find out all the good things and bad things you want to know about the cars you are considering buying.


----------



## Henry646 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Vibration on my 95 maxima - Need Help*



Evolution-Autodesign said:


> It's usually little things like the starter and rattles. Nothing too major. And the 95-99 Maximas have this vibration problem at speed. Very hard to diagnose and fix, nobody's quite sure what's causing it since a lot of owners have this and people have gotten alignments, balancing, new suspension, tires, everything and the vibration doesnt' go away.
> 
> Those are the problems if you're stock. If you're going for a lot of power, then watch the tranny. Both autos and manuals have issues.


Did anyone find out what that vibration problem is? I just got my car yesterday and today when i drove it, it shakes back and fourth like crazy. It shakes most when i am not accereation or breaking. but after a whlie of driving it went away. Could it be the breaks or the transmission?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*problems*



jasonb said:


> hi folks..
> my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!
> 
> jasonb



Well i have a 2000 maxima gle with 37,000 miles and i already have a catalytic converter problem..but LUCKILY there is warranty till 80,000 miles for the converter so its free...but overall i think the car is nice...maxima are ahead of its time...


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a '96 Maxima that has 250,000 miles on it... no major problems whatsoever, the thing still runs great.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## dante630 (Dec 26, 2005)

*looking to buy a maxima*



jasonb said:


> hi folks..
> my wife is in the market for a new car and we are looking at a maxima among a few others. we haven't decided on used or new yet, but if i go used, what are some of the "common problems" that seem to pop up or that i should look out for? i've heard/seen/read basically nothing but good about them so far. appreciate any input you can give. thanks!
> 
> jasonb


jasonb, I have a 2004 that I bought new and it's had problems since day one. There are much better choices out there for the money...Chrysler 300, Audi A series and some of the newer Fords.


----------

